# new car possibly...



## Stylin'SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

hi, i dont know much about datsuns but i found a guy who is selling a 1978 datsun 510 2 door for $250 and it runs (needs new clutch). the body has only minor surface rust on the wheel wells that hasnt even come through paint and one dent by the front bumper. the interior is probably a 7 out of 10 to be expected from a car of its age. im just looking for some advice and comments. thanks


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

If its a 5 speed with the L20B motor, then pretty much thats the only things that are worth the $250. The rest of the car is not much to keep. Unless you want it just for driving around and all, then its fine. But as far as classic datsun worth, any 74 and newer 510 looses alot of the style. Thats why you see mostly 73 and back 510's around. Mostly the 71-72 are more common.


----------



## Stylin'SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

510Mods said:


> If its a 5 speed with the L20B motor, then pretty much thats the only things that are worth the $250. The rest of the car is not much to keep. Unless you want it just for driving around and all, then its fine. But as far as classic datsun worth, any 74 and newer 510 looses alot of the style. Thats why you see mostly 73 and back 510's around. Mostly the 71-72 are more common.


yeah it is a 5 speed, i dont really know what my plans for it would be but its close and cheap so i might as well do it.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

u sure it's a 510? I thought they stopped makeing the 510 in 1972 the 610 was built from 71-77 and the 810 77-79


----------



## Stylin'SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

Ant-dat said:


> u sure it's a 510? I thought they stopped makeing the 510 in 1972 the 610 was built from 71-77 and the 810 77-79


says 510 on the fenders and on the rear trunk


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey stylin I dont know what smog laws you have in NY but if they are like the ones in cali, dont wast your time. I had a 79 280zx that was a pain in the ass to get smogged. save the money and try and find a 1969-73


----------



## Stylin'SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> Hey stylin I dont know what smog laws you have in NY but if they are like the ones in cali, dont wast your time. I had a 79 280zx that was a pain in the ass to get smogged. save the money and try and find a 1969-73


i dont think we have any smog laws like cali. we have our stupid emissions tests but idk how they apply to cars as old as the datsun. i know my sr20det sentra is obd1 and it only has to pass a visual emissions (have something that looks like a catalytic converter, could be hollowed out). but i havent even picked it up yet and someone offered me 600 dollars for it. he's a big rotary head and wants to put a 13b in it. i dont mind not keeping it becuase it not really the style i want.


----------

